
2015 Sleep Patterns Survey - cameronmoll
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1u2oaJrqllrlLJdvPfPIAzGVXWkMDAEq0Cama8hBkEXE/viewform
======
kseistrup
This “survey” makes the implicit assumption that all its respondents follow a
fixed, monophasic sleep pattern. I, for one, am unable to fill in any
meaningful values.

~~~
cameronmoll
Fair point. The draft originally included some "if this then that" questioning
for polyphasic sleep, but it was becoming complicated. We'll have to try a
little harder in the next version.

